# Extended Service Plan...



## wingmoto (Jun 6, 2011)

I've gotten this on my last camper and I know it is a touch subject for some. I am about to get my new Keystone this Friday. I just got the quote for the ESP and they want $1693.00 for the diamond level Star RV contract. The dealer isn't budging on the price and it is significantly higher than I had on my current trailer.

Questions:
- Has anyone gotten an ESP AFTER signing papers, not going through the dealer? Is this possible?
- What other companies do the ESP's? Looking for other options?
- If you have a Star RV contract, is this about what you paid for that level?

What I am most concerned about is the unit itself: mechanical systems, slides, body, frame, electric. I am Not worried about personal contents really. I'm also wondering if Diamond is too high of a level. From what I can see platinum plus is the first level that includes slides.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Wingmoto


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

You can get an ESP from many places. I got mine from Good Sams, longer coverage than what the dealer was offering and about half the price. Just tell them no thanks. They'll give some story about other plans don't do what their plans cover, it is all BS sales. They are trying to make a buck. Congrats on the new camper.


----------



## wingmoto (Jun 6, 2011)

I saw that at Good Sam's. It looks like they cover slides too. Have you used them for coverage? Satisfied? The contract they (the dealer) is offering is 5 years. Good Sam's is 3 but it looks like you can renew. Is that correct?


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I am using Good Sam's. They cover everything. The initial coverage is 3 years but you can renew it. I haven't had to use my coverage yet, but in reading the forums and their magazine, sounds like they stand behind you the customer.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I buy the full extended service plan from Good Sam Club for about $275 per year. It has $250 deductible and covers everything that the dealer aftermarket warranties cover. My advice - tell the dealer you will pass. When your Keystone/appliance warranties run out, you can buy the Good Sam plan at any time afterward. I didn't start until my 29BHS was 4 years old. The dealers make a HUGE profit from these warranties. Good Sam simply cuts out the middle man (dealer).

Also - if you buy the warranty up front, the dealer will want to include that in the sale price, so you get to pay interest on the warranty cost when they roll it into the RV loan. Problem is - you may be paying for that warranty when you trade in the next time, if you don't get the 1st loan paid off before you trade. PLUS - you will be paying for that warranty at the same time that the Keystone warranty and appliance warranties are in effect. This is a LOSE/LOSE situation for you, and a WIN/WIN for the dealer.

There are lots of caveats here, but I think you're best off with something like the Good Sam Club coverage, which you can pay for year-by-year, when, and as you see fit.

Mike


----------



## wingmoto (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for the comments and quick replies. It's amazing after buying 3 trailers from the same dealer that they don't seem to have appreciation for repeat customers. It's an overall feeling I have had this go around, not just with the ESP.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Where are you located? You might remind the dealer that they aren't the only OB dealer around and you do have choices.


----------

